# My First FA Sighting...LOL



## Kortana (Jul 27, 2008)

Montreal is not really a place with many FA's- they have tried to have parties here but it ends up being all women and like 2-3 men. I don't think I have ever met an FA here but I have a cute story about that!

I have a friend visiting from Toronto so my girlfriends and I decided to take her dancing. When we walked into the bar one specific guy took a double take when three of us walkked in. I told my girlfriends he had a very different stare about him- we are all SSBBW's. All night he inched closer but never came to say anything.

I went outside for a smoke and he was sitting with a very plump cute woman- then he turned to me and said

"How come I didn't see you in Vegas last week"

Turns out he is a member of this board (Hi John!) So in order to beat his possible "3 SSBBW's Sighting" thread I thought I would post my first out of the blue FA encounter!! 

HA HA HA


----------



## fiore (Aug 21, 2008)

I had almost the same experience in Philly a couple of years ago!

Went out of the bar for a smoke and ended up chatting with this guy, he starts hitting on me (in not such a smooth way, but hey, there were drinks), and he grabs my ass and says something like, "Why don't they make more big beautiful girls like this?"

I was shocked. We made out. HAHAHA!


----------



## kayrae (Aug 21, 2008)

That's funny. I don't think I've met one.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 22, 2008)

We're *everywhere*


----------



## furious styles (Aug 22, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> We're *everywhere*



check your closets, ladies


----------



## Canadian (Aug 22, 2008)

I prefer to hide under loose floor boards, or in oversized air ducts.
Everywhere, though.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds very creepy... I suggest wearing FA shirts so I could find you 




Jay West Coast said:


> We're *everywhere*


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 22, 2008)

missaf said:


> I'm not sure what I'd do if I found JayWestCoast in my closet...



I know what I'd do...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 22, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Sounds very creepy... I suggest wearing FA shirts so I could find you



Shirts would be tacky. Just keep your eyes on the flies. Clues abound.


----------



## Haunted (Aug 22, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> We're *everywhere*



Not only are we everywhere, But I work for a large home security company and "we'r home when your not!!!"


----------



## Haunted (Aug 22, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Shirts would be tacky. Just keep your eyes on the flies. Clues abound.



shirts will work just look for the drool stains


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2008)

In my late teens I'd hang out at the mall and eat lunch across from Smart Size. Great spot for ogling the big girls. 

A credit card has already taken the ultimate slogan.

"FA. Everywhere you want to be..."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 22, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> check your closets, ladies




*runs to closet* _*Mine is empty!*_ *pouts*


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd check under the sink too, aint much you can do when someone's got hold of your legs.

Don't mean to alarm you ladies, but i happened to a friend of mine...so watch out!


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2008)

Just keep in mind that no matter how many times the haters bring you down, we are out there. If you get a large enough group of guys, at least one of us is wishin' for a squishin'. The mall, the theater, the park. Just go there and one of us will find you. But can you find us?


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Aug 22, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *runs to closet* _*Mine is empty!*_ *pouts*



Well, I was _supposed_ to be there, by I was held up at the train station. haha


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

We are less easy to see, i'll give you that (thats a compliment, as always ladies! :wubu


----------



## Haunted (Aug 22, 2008)

Victim said:


> Just keep in mind that no matter how many times the haters bring you down, we are out there. If you get a large enough group of guys, at least one of us is wishin' for a squishin'. The mall, the theater, the park. Just go there and one of us will find you. But can you find us?



The ultimate game of Hide and Seek,


----------



## kayrae (Aug 22, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Shirts would be tacky. Just keep your eyes on the flies. Clues abound.



Disagreed. I think this is quite clever.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 22, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> I know what I'd do...



high five homeslice.

that would be my most favorite closet ever. in the world. for real.

tangent!


----------



## Bast (Aug 22, 2008)

I would faint if I found a cute FA inmy area.


----------



## otomotopia (Aug 24, 2008)

Victim said:


> In my late teens I'd hang out at the mall and eat lunch across from Smart Size. Great spot for ogling the big girls.



:doh: why hadn't i thought of that???


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2008)

It's funny, I'd thought about starting an "FA Sighting" thread sometime ago but didn't. But it's always a trip when I go out someplace and see a fellow FA who is _clearly _ flying his flag at full mast. lol 

I also find it funny that, perhaps in contrast to the many posts about BBW sightings at _Wal Mart_ that seemed to be so popular around here for a time, I think most of the FA sightings I've encountered recently have been at _Target_. lol Chalk it up to whatever you like, but without fail every time I run into my neighborhood Target to pick up some batteries or blank CDs or whatever, one of the first things I will see is some random couple consisting of a pleasingly plump BBW and her husband/boyfriend with his arm around her shoulder, waist or his hand resting subtly on her booty, both of them grinning ear to ear.  Yup, I recognize all the signs alright; that is full, unadulterated fat admiration in progress!


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it's sad a thread like this exists. It's a god damn disgrace for guys like me who are out there and willing to be noticed. I'm married, it's true. You know what though, there are plenty of us out there and single. Why they have not put that vibe out there, I don't know. Maybe they need to be tought, maybe they need to be coaxed out of the closet a little bit more. I don't know.

I do know they need to try harder because it is fucking pathetic how many single fat girls are out there to the proportion of single FA's there are. By my estimation, the numbers fall into line with one and other, but the problem is population dispersal. If that isn't it, then some of you FA's need to stand up and be seen. Fat Girls can't hide. Am I right ladies? That's not a dig, that's an honest fact.

All this "I'm shy" bullshit needs to end. Stay shy, stay alone. Take a chance, half of that chance could work out well. The other half of that chance means the same as if you did nothing at all. Nothing ventured is nothing gained.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2008)

on the one hand, as a fat chick i want to agree with you because it's just super frustrating to hear that 'we're everywhere!' line from FAs on the internerd (yeah guys...you're everywhere on dims, i'll give you that), and then actually meet like 0.00 of them ever, in my real daily life. but on the other hand - what are they supposed to do? wear some super cheesy 'I ENJOY BONING FATTIES, TYVM' tshirt everywhere they go? march up to every fat woman they see and say 'ok so FOR THE RECORD: it would totally be possible for me to be sexually attracted to you."? i wouldn't want to do any of that either. i mean like i'd be super weirded out and reluctant if i felt some kind of pressure from the shy, intellectual chubby dudes with excellent record collections community to broadcast everywhere i went that they are what turns my crank, just in case one of them in my radius has any doubt as to my preferences. 

so yeah, it's a toughie.

edit: i guess my question is: FAs who feel like you're sufficiently 'out' about it: aside from the obvious (making out with a fat chick in public/wearing some ridiculous shirt), exactly _how_ do you...y'know. go about being an out and proud FA? also asking for my own benefit, because heck maybe there's some dead giveaway secret backpatch or code whistle that i'm missing because i'm underinformed.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> on the one hand, as a fat chick i want to agree with you because it's just super frustrating to hear that 'we're everywhere!' line from FAs on the internerd (yeah guys...you're everywhere on dims, i'll give you that), and then actually meet like 0.00 of them ever, in my real daily life. but on the other hand - what are they supposed to do? wear some super cheesy 'I ENJOY BONING FATTIES, TYVM' tshirt everywhere they go? march up to every fat woman they see and say 'ok so FOR THE RECORD: it would totally be possible for me to be sexually attracted to you."? i wouldn't want to do any of that either. i mean like i'd be super weirded out and reluctant if i felt some kind of pressure from the shy, intellectual chubby dudes with excellent record collections community to broadcast everywhere i went that they are what turns my crank, just in case one of them in my radius has any doubt as to my preferences.
> 
> so yeah, it's a toughie.
> 
> edit: i guess my question is: FAs who feel like you're sufficiently 'out' about it: aside from the obvious (making out with a fat chick in public/wearing some ridiculous shirt), exactly _how_ do you...y'know. go about being an out and proud FA? also asking for my own benefit, because heck maybe there's some dead giveaway secret backpatch or code whistle that i'm missing because i'm underinformed.


Good call. I have an answer.

What if a FA just walked up to a Fat Girl.... and started to talk to her?

I KNOW! The concept is just so.... _edgey_.

I think it's kind of funny that you brought up the back patch thing. God I'm such a dork.... ok, you know the "T" symbol I have as an avatar? Yeah, that's a back patch on my jacket. <---dork, I know. You know what though, people who know what that "T" means knows who I am and more importantly, where I'm from. I'm from that website where they have the pictures of all those naked fat girls.

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2008)

dude, _talking_ to someone really isn't indicative of anything besides you having one of a billion potential reasons to want to or have to talk to them. i talk to old ladies ("hey girl, nice hat!"), little kids ("hey kid, nice hat!"), surly cops ("hey officer frownyface, nice hat!"), etc, every day. none of whom i would ever think were sexy. we're just social creatures. or at least i am. 
and likewise, all sorts of random people approach me and say hello for one reason or another - it would be insane for me to assume they were all tacitly implying they think i'm cute. 

also i'm glad the patch thing floats your boat, but it's hardly some universal symbol for FAness or anything like that. i mean how many times have people honestly been like 'WAITASECOND is that your avatar on dimensions?!?' out in real life?


----------



## furious styles (Aug 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


> dude, _talking_ to someone really isn't indicative of anything besides you having one of a billion potential reasons to want to or have to talk to them. i talk to old ladies ("hey girl, nice hat!"), little kids ("hey kid, nice hat!"), surly cops ("hey officer frownyface, nice hat!"), etc, every day. none of whom i would ever think were sexy. we're just social creatures. or at least i am.
> and likewise, all sorts of random people approach me and say hello for one reason or another - it would be insane for me to assume they were all tacitly implying they think i'm cute.
> 
> also i'm glad the patch thing floats your boat, but it's hardly some universal symbol for FAness or anything like that. i mean how many times have people honestly been like 'WAITASECOND is that your avatar on dimensions?!?' out in real life?



nice hat ... wanna fuck (?)


----------



## NyGiant (Aug 26, 2008)

Well It's the same with FFA's not to many of them showin it off


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


> also i'm glad the patch thing floats your boat, but it's hardly some universal symbol for FAness or anything like that. i mean how many times have people honestly been like 'WAITASECOND is that your avatar on dimensions?!?' out in real life?



I thought I recognized your avatar when I was at a bakery last week, but I wasn't sure so I didn't say anything.


----------



## Aireman (Aug 26, 2008)

Just look for the big grin as you amble by! And I do the same thing at my mall... Torrid is just across the way. I wonder if they do that on purpose"? ( FA mall co-ordinators )


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


> dude, _talking_ to someone really isn't indicative of anything besides you having one of a billion potential reasons to want to or have to talk to them. i talk to old ladies ("hey girl, nice hat!"), little kids ("hey kid, nice hat!"), surly cops ("hey officer frownyface, nice hat!"), etc, every day. none of whom i would ever think were sexy. we're just social creatures. or at least i am.
> and likewise, all sorts of random people approach me and say hello for one reason or another - it would be insane for me to assume they were all tacitly implying they think i'm cute.
> 
> also i'm glad the patch thing floats your boat, but it's hardly some universal symbol for FAness or anything like that. i mean how many times have people honestly been like 'WAITASECOND is that your avatar on dimensions?!?' out in real life?


Well, it's either talk or the longing look of a complete stranger.

The fuck you want? You gotta make your opportunities too you know. I expect a lot of these guys, but they aren't responsible for everything. If they're talking to you... at least they're talking to YOU. 

And my backpatch.... let me tell you something;
I don't expect everyone to know what it is. That's why I wear it. i also have a shirt with that same design on it. I wore it at the bash. people INSTANTLY knew who I was. So don't fuck with me about it.

Try to fucking be nice. THIS is why Dimensions has a reputation of sucking the big one.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 26, 2008)

hahahahah dude you are really, really defensive. 
i was asking you questions about your post - and not even snarky ones. and i wasn't 'fucking with your backpatch'. i couldn't even type that without laughing out loud. 
heavens to betsy.

if anything i'm just saying that i live in a social climate where people talk to each other a lot. i go out, there are people at the bar or the show or the show at the bar or whatever, and we all gab. in a given night i'll talk to like 80% of the people wherever i am, so someone talking to me isn't going to mean much besides 'i have had a few drinks and you are right here and seem worth killing some time with'. PERHAPS where you hang out, things are different. 
unless by 'talk to' you mean 'obviously hit on', in which case maybe just say that next time before you get your panties in a knot. there's a rather large difference.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hahahahah dude you are really, really defensive.
> i was asking you questions about your post - and not even snarky ones. and i wasn't 'fucking with your backpatch'. i couldn't even type that without laughing out loud.
> heavens to betsy.
> 
> ...


See, now if you would have just said that....
I wouldn't have gotten defensive.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like someone's angry...



T_Devil said:


> Well, it's either talk or the longing look of a complete stranger.
> 
> The fuck you want? You gotta make your opportunities too you know. I expect a lot of these guys, but they aren't responsible for everything. If they're talking to you... at least they're talking to YOU.
> 
> ...


----------



## elle camino (Aug 26, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> See, now if you would have just said that....
> I wouldn't have gotten defensive.


read my posts?



then count to ten and process the words? i dunno, just suggestions.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 26, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Sounds like someone's angry...



If I were angry, you would know it.

This is only a misunderstanding.


----------



## Canadian (Aug 26, 2008)

Hahahahahaha. Wow, did this thread ever turn into solid gold.
Elle, you should know better than to fuck with a man's backpatch. C'mon now.
Love you T, but hooray for e-tantrums!


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 26, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Hahahahahaha. Wow, did this thread ever turn into solid gold.
> Elle, you should know better than to fuck with a man's backpatch. C'mon now.
> Love you T, but hooray for e-tantrums!


I'm learning where, when and who to speak to around here.
Sometimes it's better to say nothing. I regret posting in this thread.


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2008)

Wasn't there a post, maybe a year or so ago, about someone's test for confirming an FA? I think maybe it was Lilly or Ann-Marie, but I could be wrong....maybe had something to do with bending over to pick something up, but I don't remember exactly. Anyone recall this more precisely, in order to be able to search it up?

But more generally.....I think most people pass by people who would find them attractive, every day, without knowing it. Well, except that some 'know' that _everyone_ finds them attractive  But those few aside, most normal people probably bring a smile to someones face frequently, without realizing it. But even if they knew, what would you do about it? 

To quote a verse of a TPOH song:

I think it was her skirt that first attracted my eye
I looked at her shoes and then her face
She seemed soft and genuine
She smiled when she caught me so I diverted my look
And when I lifted my head she was back inside her book
And I wished I could walk over and just say hello
She's the kind of girl it would be nice to know
But that's not the kind of thing that you're likely to do
On a subway train at eight a.m. are you?

(youtube of the song is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsYxYgym0sg
but be warned, the song does not have a happy ending...)

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that most potential connections, for everyone, pass by not noticed or not followed up on for whatever reason.

Just saying I don't think this is just 'how do I know that random person over there is an FA" but more broadly "how do I know that random person over there is in to me?" And there is a helluva lot of advice out there about that subject.

I still think the more reliable way to meet people is find activities where you'll be in reoccurring contact with a limited group for a while. Then it is usually pretty easy to figure out who might be interested, or at least who likes you.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 26, 2008)

I went to the grocery to pick up some soft drinks and milk and I totally know for a fact that one of the employees is an FA. He totally looks the nerdy, inept FA stereotype. Also, he was checking out the same woman I was while I was in line at checkout. It was too obvious.


----------



## speakeasy (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you can totally be "out" and still be a fairly shy person. I mean, I openly dated a big girl for a long time, and I'm open about my preferences with my friends, but I still don't really "advertise" the fact that I'm an FA. And that's not because I'm ashamed of it, but because I've just never been the advertising type. Does anyone agree with me here?


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 3, 2008)

speakeasy said:


> I think you can totally be "out" and still be a fairly shy person. I mean, I openly dated a big girl for a long time, and I'm open about my preferences with my friends, but I still don't really "advertise" the fact that I'm an FA. And that's not because I'm ashamed of it, but because I've just never been the advertising type. Does anyone agree with me here?



I can see where you're coming from. Some people just aren't the real vocal type.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2008)

speakeasy said:


> I think you can totally be "out" and still be a fairly shy person. I mean, I openly dated a big girl for a long time, and I'm open about my preferences with my friends, but I still don't really "advertise" the fact that I'm an FA. And that's not because I'm ashamed of it, but because I've just never been the advertising type. Does anyone agree with me here?



I agree. I've long known about my FAness and I've dated plus-size, full figured or _fat_ ladies for as long as I've been dating, which is going back a lot of years now (long before the internet and Dims taught me what the term "FA" meant, or that it even existed.) I've never felt the need to hide my feelings to anyone, and if anyone was ever interested enough to ask I would openly admit that I had a preference for _fuller figures_. Those who have been closest to me over the years, particularly those whom I've dated know of my admiration for fat and for curves. 

However, I've never felt the need to go around advertising or declaring my preference. Some people just don't care, some people it's just none of their business. Hey, you might be a guy who really likes your partner to eat raspberry preserves out of your navel while doing it.... it's really none of my business and I don't really care, but more power to you. 

Like most here, I am just an average Joe trying to live my life and be happy; life is too short to try and spend every moment being an _in-your-face-activist_. Sometimes in life you have to stand your ground and defend yourself against those who seek to do you harm or infringe on your rights. I've made it this far in life without anyone trying to infringe on my rights to love fat girls, and I don't see that changing any time soon. 

To be certain, there is a need for a size-acceptance movement and I would never negate that. I think that a lot of progress has been made over the years and I look forward to seeing the progress to come. Some might say that as a _"shy, quiet FA"_ I've done nothing to help advance the size acceptance cause... I say I lead by example.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 4, 2008)

Prior to meeting my boyfriend on this website I had only known of two FA's in my life. The first never calls himself an FA [and I honestly doubt he even knows that that word exists] but he has been openly dating my best friend's older sister, who is probably a size 22 or so, for about five years now. He doesn't advertise the fact that he's an FA really, but he is open about his preferences to anyone who questions why he is dating someone her size. 

The only other FA I know is a total creep. He actually went to my high school although he graduated when I was in 8th grade. Despite the fact that he was four years older than me nothing stopped him from essentially stalking me for about 6 months, and I'm not saying that lightly. Turns out he has done similar things to a few friends of mine [including the same best friend's sister.] Not to long ago he actually messaged me on Fantasy Feeder because he was positively thrilled to see me on FF. I just about shot myself. Thank god I don't have pictures posted there so he didn't realize it was me, just some girl from the same area as him. 

There are times when I feel like I'm getting checked out by someone but I'm not really sure, ya know. I also have lurking suspicions that my ex-boyfriend was a bit of a closet FA, although he tried to refer to me as "shaped like a Coke bottle" i.e. hourglass which I absolutely am not whatsoever. 

Like everyone else here, I wish there was an easier way to tell or I wish more FAs had the balls to approach fat girls but what can you do.


----------



## Tad (Sep 4, 2008)

speakeasy said:


> I think you can totally be "out" and still be a fairly shy person. I mean, I openly dated a big girl for a long time, and I'm open about my preferences with my friends, but I still don't really "advertise" the fact that I'm an FA. And that's not because I'm ashamed of it, but because I've just never been the advertising type. Does anyone agree with me here?



Totally. 

When I started dating my wife she was bigger than any of my friend's girlfriends, and she got bigger from there, up to small BBW by the time we married. I always made it clear that I was attracted to her, but I never felt the need to emphasize that I preferred her bigger in specific, and preferred fat women in general. And nobody asked. Occasionally someone would make some comment slighting bigger people, and I'd speak against it, but I'm not thin myself so this may not have been a surprise.

Many years later the topic more or less came up at a party and I was entirely open about what I liked, but it was late, they were drunk, and I don't know if they remember to be honest. If it comes up again I'll tell them again. I'm not hiding it at all, but it really doesn't come up as a topic, and I don't see a need to force it into conversations. 

I guess that in essence I feel that what I like is my business, and I just don't talk about it much.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 4, 2008)

edx said:


> Totally.
> 
> When I started dating my wife she was bigger than any of my friend's girlfriends, and she got bigger from there, up to small BBW by the time we married. I always made it clear that I was attracted to her, but I never felt the need to emphasize that I preferred her bigger in specific, and preferred fat women in general. And nobody asked. Occasionally someone would make some comment slighting bigger people, and I'd speak against it, but I'm not thin myself so this may not have been a surprise.
> 
> ...


I definately need to spot more!


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL...you and me both Missy!


----------



## kayrae (Sep 5, 2008)

No, all my friends know the kind of guys I'm into. j/k. I don't think everyone should be fighting the fat acceptance cause. It's an attraction/preference. It doesn't mean you have to shout it to the world. Hopefully you FAs end up with who you like as a person and not as a fat body part.



speakeasy said:


> I think you can totally be "out" and still be a fairly shy person. I mean, I openly dated a big girl for a long time, and I'm open about my preferences with my friends, but I still don't really "advertise" the fact that I'm an FA. And that's not because I'm ashamed of it, but because I've just never been the advertising type. Does anyone agree with me here?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

missaf said:


> I'm not sure what I'd do if I found JayWestCoast in my closet...





Oh, I could come up with a few ideas if I found him in mine...


----------

